# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  А кто из вас вообще видел смерть?

## Spirit_of_autumn

Большинство людей, с коим мне приходилось общаться очень много размышляли о смерти, о самоуйбистве, но сами никогда не видели, как умирает человек. Имеются в виду не фотографии  трупов, видео или тем более программы по телевизору, а виденье смерти в ее реальном виде, когда человек уходит из жизни на ваших глазах.
Многие ли видели смерть?

----------


## riogo

я видел

----------


## Anubis

Ну дед при мне умер - астматический приступ. Но самое неприятное впечатление - сметь дяди, он в посл. время жил один и умер от сердечного приступа в собственной ванной,  я зашел в квартиру вместе с ментами и мчсниками, взломавшими дверь....бррр...жуткое зрелище, никому бы не пожелал. Я чуть сознание не потерял, хотя всегда считал себя малоэмоциональным человеком с крепкими нервами.

----------


## 2 day

*Spirit_of_autumn*
Несколько раз видел как люди умерали. А причем тут это? 0о

----------


## BlackBlood

Недавно около моей шараги  авария произошла.. Человека на несколько частей расхерачило. Жаль не видел как он вмазался. Знаю одно что его ноги остались в машине за рулём.

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

> 2 day


 знаешь, просто весьма странно, если люди стремятся к суициду, а сами понятия даже не видели, что такое смерть вообще.
часто приходилось встречать таких людей, вот и пришла идея узнать сколько потенциальных суицидников в принципе знакомы с этим не по своим попыткам, а смотря на это со стороны.

----------


## MATARIEL

Видел последствия аварии....накрытый труп....лужа крови и какая то странная тягостная аура витала рядом....видел несколько трупов родных, но думаю их многие видели, но запомнилось блаженное лицо бабушки, которая умерла во сне.
А реальную смерть не видел....хотя хотелось бы.

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

*MATARIEL* Почему тебе хотелось бы увидеть смерть?

----------


## barbariska

u mena mama vra4.koqda ya k ney v bolnicu yexala,bilo ne malo trupov.kazalos,4to oni jdali mena,4to bi umeret.v te4eniye 4asa 8-9 trupov podrat.noqa 4to li tajelaya...   :Frown:   a tak,smertelnix avariy 2-3

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

*Spirit_of_autumn*,опять-25!Какашки тоже очень неприятно выглядят-так что ж,не есть мне теперь что ли?
А остальное-это так,всего лишь наше незнание и страх.

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

*Seraphic Gallows-Bird* Я не имела в виду нелицеприятность смерти. 
Вот именно, что незнание. Ощутить смерть кого-то со стороны - это может изменить решение человека насчет СУ.
я не подталкиваю к тому, чтобы все бежали смотреть как кто-то умирает и не отговариваю от самоубийства, так как и сама когда-то пыталась уйти отсюда...

----------


## MATARIEL

> MATARIEL Почему тебе хотелось бы увидеть смерть?


 Та сама ответила на этот вопрос: "Ощутить смерть кого-то со стороны - это может изменить решение человека насчет СУ. "  :wink: и хочу узнать о смерти немнгого больше...

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

*MATARIEL*понятно. Тогда может стоить "покараулить" смерть в больнице, как *barbariska* описывает.
а то случайно ее увидеть...маловата вероятность, на мой взгляд.

----------


## Seraphic Gallows-Bird

*Spirit_of_autumn*,я тоже не имел в виду ее нелицеприятность.
Все это просто незнание и страх.

----------


## Slipknot

видела.

----------


## Slipknot

тут кстати тема такая. один Парень(врет конечно) но темнеменее) утверждает что смерть (типа он её видит) такая красивая жанщина, с длинными черными волосами. очень бледная. и ходит она в белых воздушных одеждах )) конечно парень гонщик. но тут я задумываюсь-а в чем ему резон так врать? что бы его считали сумасшедшим? 
и тут задумываешься-а может-оно так есть? а потом-да ну, глупости. Кто может видеть смерть?..
по его словам кстати, бог-это женщина. ))) да..наверно ему все таки лечиться надо.
а может оно так.. .. вот и думай сиди. чему на свете верить?

----------


## Anubis

Ну он так их себе представляет, почему бы и нет. Иудеи видели Бога в виде дяди с бородой, индуисты видят  своих богов тоже подобными себе, для философов Богу - философская категория итп. По сути, это просто метафора, так же как и смерть.

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

*Slipknot*даже если ему нет никакого резона врать - это не значит, что его описание смерти правда. Ведь бывает так: вроде бы и говоришь просто так, без всякой задней мысли, и врешь одновременно, или придумываешь - это больше подойдет.
И часто он ее мм...видит?

А вообще с *Anubis* согласна. Если Богов представляют  разных материальных образах, то почему бы смерти не быть красивой женщиной с длиными черными волсоами, а не старухой с косой, как обычно ее пытаются изобразить?

----------


## Betta

Не видела смерти вообще.Даже трупов.Ну тоько видела смерть своей собаки лет в 9 и черепхи, но это не то.
У меня даже близкие(да и неособо близкие) не умирали.Не разу не была на похоронах.

----------


## свобода

> Не видела смерти вообще.Даже трупов.


 тебе повезло....

Видеть смерть обычных людей неприятно... Видить трупы - отвратительно... А видеть смерть близких людей - таких слов нет, чтоб это описать.

----------


## zup120

видел и не мог забыть месецами

----------


## samoybiza

я видел такая вся черная с косой возле меня прошла и сказала - ты следующий.

----------


## Коба

В "онлайн режиме" нет, видел уже мёртвых. 

Авария - мясо чистое, куча мяса...

----------


## Deathstyle

Видел как молодой парень пытался спрыгнуть с балкона 9 этажа... он уже перелез церез него и хотел прыгнуть, но до крайности дело не дошло - его вовремя схватили и затащили обратно в квартиру.

Ах да, совсем забыл, что в психушке мне поутру пришлось нести труп голого, безногог, старого алкоголика... каторый сканчался прошлой ночью...

В обоих случаях впечатление от увиденного было жутким!

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

*Deathstyle* но это ведь не сама смерть, уже труп, в котором может н-ное время назад теплилась жизнь вызывает страх, и парень, которого спасли - вызывают тсрах быть на их месте.

----------


## Deathstyle

*Spirit_of_autumn,*
Я бы не хотел увидеть как умирает человек... И действительно, я не хочу быть на их месте, просто когда видишь как люди умирают (и неважно от своей руки или от алкоголя), то ничинаешь больше ценить жизнь.

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

*Deathstyle* не знаю, не знаю, я видела смерть, но ценить жизнь больше не стала, просто появилось ощущение, в  котором до сих пор разбираюсь, пыьаюсь разобраться. Скорее просто отношение к смерти меняется, не в худшую и не в лучшую сторону.
Хотя это наверное от человека зависит.

----------


## Deathstyle

> Хотя это наверное от человека зависит.


 Возможно ты права.

----------


## hellwig

я видела, как умирала моя мама. мне до самого конца не говорили, что это онко. стадия была последняя, когда она попала в госпиталь, оставалось только колоть наркотики, что и делали.

----------


## hellwig

ценить жизнь больше, чем до, я не стала, стала ценить здоровье

----------


## Fix Control

Видел, как человек умирает. В деталях.
Не очень приятная сцена. Мне тогда, кстати, было лет восемь.Мы с моей матерью, когда ещё жили в пятиэтажке Отрожки, шли в магазин, проходили через этот дом. 
Мужик в трусах и майке забрался на балкон (кажется, этаж восьмой-девятый), видимо, очень пьяный, начал орать вниз матом не поймёшь на кого и вдруг просто опрокинулся через перела, случайно или намеренно. Ну, в общем, он упал животом вниз, потом ещё довольно долго и сильно стонал и кашлял, кажется, пытаясь встать, но снова падал. мама увела меня оттуда, но потом я узнал от друга, что тот мужик умер. Впервые тогда я увидел кровь и реальную боль. 
Когда узнал, что мужик умер, плакал ночью почему-то...

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

*Fix Control* жестоко. В 8 лет хоть и не такой уж и ребенок но все же.
Интуитивное понимание смерти, потому и плакал, наверное..

----------


## Val

Моя бабушка умерла при мне. Мне тогда 4 года было. 
Больше всего меня беспокоило чтоб она не простудилась. Так как она упала прямо на пол в коридоре.
Смерть - лишь коридор между мирами.... но идти по нему позволено только в свое время.

----------


## Slipknot

да нет. видить как умирают другие. не так страшно. вернее это вовсе не страшно. ну или мне не было страшно. все почему то у меня резко перенеслось сразу на родственников умерющего. и их боль.. только вот это и вызывает какие то неприятные ощущения внутри. у меня умерали очень близкие люди. я 5 раз за 17 лет была на похоронах. У меня умерла одноклассница. классе в 5-ом. ..
смерть-она не страшна. .. жаль тех людей которые остаются. вот это больно видеть. наблюдать за ними.. 
а видеть кишки..кровь..).., считайте меня извращенкой, но я к этому отношусьхладнокровно. не вызывает никакого осадка в душе. нет..только муки и страдания страшны.. и то не свои-а именно чужие.. 
а если перед тобой кучка мяса лежит-это не страшно..нет.. ( хотите-осудите меня за столь..хм..не знаю как сказать, но слова явно не хорошие. Но я так считаю. и знаю-свои эмоции и чувства в этот момент. потому и говорю.

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

*Slipknot* меня вот тоже как-то куски мяса, будь-то мертвый челоек или купленое что-то в магазине -не пугают. мм...а похороны как-то всегда слишком уж ....не знаю...напыщенны?

но просто смотреть как человек вот минуту назад еще был живой перед тобой, а в следущий момент его уже нет - странно это..

----------


## NEKROMANT

Приходилось на своем веку видеть смерть... не один раз... но мое отношение к жизни не поменялось нисколько...

----------


## я незнаю

да я видел смерть у нас дом 6 этажный и через два подъезда около выхода из двора жила супружиская пара им было лет по 45-50 и както раз я выходил гулять услышал скандал ну и 3 этажа вылитали разные веши я решил посмотреть чём всё это закончитсо а закончилось дело так из ихнего балкона вылитил типа платка только больше тут он обматерил жену что ето от его пра бабушки а платок не вылетел а прицепился к леснице на улице (ветром немного здуло) ну тот полез за ним только нагнулся за ним полетела ваза тот от неожиданасти вздрогнул головой об лесницу и полетел вниз упал я сразу подошол поближе тот чтото невнятно промямлил и потерял сознание потом пилилась кровь много крови я пересрал отбежал позвонил 03 подождал жена минут через этак десеть его вышла какботто забыла про сканал упала на калени и плакать поже приехали медеки мужик ешё был живой дышал ну расспрасили как что ну я ответил пошол гулять но шок небольшой был потом узнал что тот умер от бабок  жалко мужика а жена его переехала незнаю куда

----------


## IncognitO

мда, жене наверно хреново было потом. скандалы скандалами, а всё таки человек с которым прожил хоть сколько то и тут теряешь... причём последнее что вместе с ним происходило - скандал. будет сильно давить ощущение, что во всём виновата сама.

----------


## Spirit_of_autumn

хм. жена могла бы его попытаться остановить хотя бы...но может не могла.
увидеть смерть, причем считая, что она произошла в какой-то степени по твоей вине...вряд ли это оставит психику челоека в порядке.

----------


## MATARIEL

тем более осознание того, что видел смерть приходит не сразу.... сначало сознание как будто цепляется за лучики надежды что человек жив... и поэтому шок приходит не сразу...

----------


## ДождевойЧервь

я видел смерть, она мне сказала только одну фразу  :Frown: (((((....... не хочу вспоминать....она......она....сказала..... "ну что курнём и я пойду ?"

----------


## MATARIEL

жжешь...))

----------


## ХЭЛ9031

> жжешь...))


 да вы тут все по ходу жжёте )))

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

Видел и не раз... Но обычно в моих случаях обстоятельства таковы, что все знают на что идут. Я стоял, разговаривал, тут немного рассеялась облачность и мы увидели, что человек попал в т.н. "Трупосборник". Мы отвернулись и продолжили разговаривать. На следующий день его объявят пропавшим без вести и никто даже не будет его там искать.

----------


## Freya

Моя мама (когда мне было 17 лет) решила что я много говорю смерти,  и отправила меня работать в детскую онкогематологию санитаркой. Там умирали ребята моего возраста у меня на глазах и грудные дети. А мы по ночам вывозили ихни трупы. Безнадега царила там полная, жизнь правда я ценить больше не стала, а вот вжилась в атмосферу...и стала относиться  к смерти философски. Как к Учителю...

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

блин я тоже так хочу(, мне тут предлагали присутствовать на вскрытии, но я работаю, поэтому не смог

----------


## Римма

На вскрытии присутствовала один раз, когда училась в медколледже. Мы сами попросились - всех водили, а нас еще нет. Труп разрезают практически везде, ищут причину смерти. Тогда диагноз не совпал - лечили от бронхита, а умер человек от рака.

А один раз охранник на старой работе умер чуть ли не на рабочем месте. Это был пожилой веселый мужчина. Добрый очень, всегда шутил. На работе стало плохо, вызвали скорую. Пока ждал, ноги стали отниматься. Умер в больнице. Инсульт. Бедная его жена - ушел на работу человек и умер...

----------


## Римма

в детстве видела, как горела женщина - сидели у соседнего подъезда, играли, дверь распахивается, вылетает женщина, на ней горит футболка, она кричит, стал кататься по снегу. Потом умерла в больнице. Ожоги... Я тогда все думала - как она могла умереть, огонь-то сбила снегом... м-дя...

А еще в соседнем доме тогда умер знакомый мальчишка - что-то там делал с газом, рванул газовый баллон. 90% ожога - после такого не выживают. Жалко было... Стекла вынесло по вертикали во всем подъезде. Ну и проч.

----------


## Crazyman

Всё мы мясо до поры до времени в этой жизни со своим внутренним миром!В ритуальных услугах нас ждут с большим удовольствием(если услуги оплатили родственники).Поэтому добро пожаловать в Царство подземное!!!

----------


## Stas

дежавю... о_О
я её вижу. в соседней комнате скоро умрёт человек. уже около года пытаюсь помочь ему выжить, но это бесполезно, просто время пришло, это видно. в какой-то момент перестаёшь чувствовать чужую боль, и... никакого сочувствия не испытываеш уже. понимаю, что это страшно, мерзко и отвратительно, но ничего не могу с собой поделать, с этим омертвлением души. человеку восемь десятков и он хочет умереть... но не может(впору прорубливать дыру в потолке). и каждый чёртов день испытывает страшную боль! иногда просит меня о жутких вещах. я не могу сделать то, на что не способен. или может... боюсь последствий.
мне страшно, думаю, что это произойдёт на моих глазах.

----------


## sora

видел только похороны и аварии.
Сам процесс нет.

----------


## Ангел_Смерти

Видела в авариях - у одной девушки ноги так сломаны были жестоко - трындец, она похожа была на месиво или каракатицу. Видела летящих с балконов, видела как зарезали, видела как стреляли из-за ревности... И я знаю, что мой парень каннибал...

----------


## Eshly

Парень- каннибал?0_о... И как ты об этом узнала?

----------


## Воланд

Мертвых видел...  

Смерть в процессе... Только один раз. 

Парень лет 25 умер в метро на платформе... Судя по всему от остановки сердца. 
Ничего сверх, просто как резкий ступор в теле и ужас в остолбеневших выкатившихся глазах... 
Падает... 
И все. Потом менты подходят - щупают пульс. Пульса нету. Накрывают труп его же курткой. Все!
Финита ля комедия! 

Кошмаров после не мучало, наоборот расслабило и жить стало легче, от осознания, что все может закончиться так быстро и просто. Ни мучений и ни судорог...

----------


## псилоциб

> я видела, как умирала моя мама. мне до самого конца не говорили, что это онко. стадия была последняя, когда она попала в госпиталь, оставалось только колоть наркотики, что и делали.


  Наблюдать смерть близкого человека, возможно даже страшнее чем самому умирать....   

А вообще как-то странно в жизни бывает - те кто безудержно любят жизнь и хотят жить безвременно уходят то от болезни, то от несчастного случая, то ещё от чего, а тот кто всю жизнь ненавидит собственную жизнь и жить не хочет, тем не менее, зачастую доживает до глубокой старости, всю жизнь проявляя недовольство жизнью.

----------


## Broken Doll

Я видела мёртвых родных. Сама пережила  клиническую смерть, когда меня чуть не зарезали врачи в роддоме.

----------


## псилоциб

> Я видела мёртвых родных. Сама пережила  клиническую смерть, когда меня чуть не зарезали врачи в роддоме.


 А можно поподробнее? 
Что именно Вы пережили в плане клинической смерти? Каковы были постмортальные ощущения? Может видели что интересное?

----------


## Римма

Переломный момент в моей жизни, или мой ответ отчаявшимся жить.

http://avvadonn.livejournal.com/1504.html

----------


## hellman

Когда мне было 7  видел как скончался мой дед от гангрены вернее от побочных эффектов "лечения" сначала заразилась левая нога-отрезали потом правая тоже отрезали ну а потом он сам умер. У меня сначала не было сильных эмоций потом часто вспоминал пришлось потратить много времени чтобы все забыть но сейчас я к этому отношусь как к естественному и необходимому процессу.

----------


## bauua

А мне посчастливилось в детстве видеть мужика, который упал с 8-го этожа в промежуток всередине лестницы шириной метр. Лежал он там, на уровне подвала, с час, красиво, мозги в стороне, прикрытые ведром.

----------


## Unity

Краешком глаза видела человека, попавшего под пригородный дизель-поезд, на котором я ехала. Мы остановились минут на 15, тело занесли в тамбур, на вокзале нас встретила «скорая», тело под простыней, – вот и всё. Мне тогда лет 10 было, – и никаких особых эмоций – ведь по телику с самых пелёнок ещё и не такого насмотришься.  :Frown:

----------


## Билл Гейтс

Видела... близкий человек решил уйти. Нашла Его. Постоянно картина перед глазами. Так страшно, что в зеркало осматриваю Себя на предмет седины..

----------


## тишина

Бабушка мужа умирала "от старости". Видимо почувствовала приближение конца, выгнала всех кровных родных из комнаты. Позвала меня и стала уходить. Весь процесс и самый момент смерти на моих руках. Моя мать умерла от рака, агония и конец тоже только со мной рядом. Через год от многих болячек, а в основном от тоски по матери умер отец и снова у меня именно на руках.

----------


## Мистика

Лучшая подруга умерла на руках у меня. Сбила машина на моих глазах. Я подбежала, положила ее голову на колени к себе, а она вроде бы как дышать начала и шевелиться, но как то резко... Потом объяснили мне, что это агония была. Смотрю-кровь из ушей пошла...Пульс щупаю на руке, на шее, а его нет...
Странно так, я суицидница выжившая. А она так жизнь любила. И вот я живу, а ее уже семь лет как нет в этом мире. Снилась часто первое время. Звала к себе, говорила что скучает. А я в очередной раз выжила после очередной попытки. Видно не пришло время....

----------


## Мистика

Лучшая подруга умерла на руках у меня. Сбила машина на моих глазах. Я подбежала, положила ее голову на колени к себе, а она вроде бы как дышать начала и шевелиться, но как то резко... Потом объяснили мне, что это агония была. Смотрю-кровь из ушей пошла...Пульс щупаю на руке, на шее, а его нет...
Странно так, я суицидница выжившая. А она так жизнь любила. И вот я живу, а ее уже семь лет как нет в этом мире. Снилась часто первое время. Звала к себе, говорила что скучает. А я в очередной раз выжила после очередной попытки. Видно не пришло время....

----------


## _TrAnSiLvAnIa_

Когда мне было 4 года, возвращалась вместе с предками с дачи... переходя железнодорожные пути через мост, мама резко прижала меня к себе и попыталась закрыть мне глаза рукой, но я всё равно увидела... Прямо под этим мостом мужик решил расстаться с жизнью. Шеей на рельсу, несущийся поезд, потом голова улетает...ну и всё! Непередаваемая жуть! Тогда я впервые осознала что смерть неизбежна... 
Потом в 13 лет видела как умирает любимый дядя... Старая железная койка в коридоре онкологического отделения задрыпанной районной больницы... Моё последнее слово на прощание перед уходом "выздоравливайте...". Через несколько часов его не стало. Через несколько минут я потеряла веру в бога. Затем похороны... Холодный мартовский день и последний поцелуй в твёрдый ледяной лоб...
Много раз наблюдала похороны соседей, но это почти не в счёт...
Вот так!




> Переломный момент в моей жизни, или мой ответ отчаявшимся жить.
> 
> http://avvadonn.livejournal.com/1504.html


 Вот это да... Я в шоке, мягко говоря...

----------


## безкровный

Хочу и я отписаться в этой теме...
Смерть видел очень много раз. И сам процесс и присутствовал при этом...На похоронах бывал тоже много раз.
Видел как любимая умерла, я тогда был с ней в реанимации... Мы с ней разговаривали, потом ей стало плохо, я хотел врача вызвать, а она посмотрела на меня и сказала, что не надо, что меня вполне достаточно...До меня, правда, не сразу тогда дошёл смысл этих слов её...После она улыбнулась мне...и всё...Хочу сказать, что страшнее этого не может быть ничего...Да лучше бы я сам тогда умер.
Видел смерть многих друзей, с которыми проходил лечение в гематологическом отделении...
Очень тяжело видеть, как умирает человек, который стал тебе родным, никому такого не пожелаю.
Сам факт смерти ( как бы это не тяжело было ) считаю нормальным явлением, которое завершает нашу жизнь...

----------


## Ortans

Да. Смерть  - естественное явление. Но в ней нет ничего прекрасного и романтического. Это боль и слёзы людей, которые любили умершего. Боль его самого. А что за чертой жизни - никто не знает. Каждый верит в то, что ему помогает жить.

----------


## Momia

Видел много раз, наверно слишком много((( и полностью соглашусь с Ortans, что кроме горя, боли и истерик близких больше она ничего не приносила...

----------


## Lale

У меня на руках умерли три друга и бабушка. никогда не забуду их глаза...

----------


## Quantum Shadow

Случайно в магазине......мужика, безуспешно, скорая прямо в хлебном отделе пыталась реанимировать. Рядом родные/знакомые стояли и плакали. Тогда и понял я, что тоже вот так будет.....буду лежать, а глупые людишки будут пытаться вернуть.

----------


## мутный тип

Видел наверное с десяток мертвых людей. Летом подрабатывал на кладбище, ничего в трупах страшного нет, тока в жару попахивают не очень приятно, и синюшного цвета, а мне что гаду было захоронка 300 рубликов в кармане

----------


## Драйвер

> Случайно в магазине......мужика, безуспешно, скорая прямо в хлебном отделе пыталась реанимировать. Рядом родные/знакомые стояли и плакали. Тогда и понял я, что тоже вот так будет.....буду лежать, а глупые людишки будут пытаться вернуть.


 глупые людишки?  :Wink:  Ха, не я 1 так считаю... Скажи мне а почему ты считаешь людей глупыми? Ты ведь тоже человек.

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Одно из первых моих воспоминани это как умерала прабабка, тогда ммне было 5 лет, через 17 лет на тойже кровати умер дед, он болел раком и умерал долго, перестал ходить, не мог повернуться на кровати.Тогда я часто с ним дежурил по ночам-тяжелое было время, когда ложился немного подремать казалос что в открытые окна ктото заглядывает.Еще както при мне мужчина покончил собой-выбросился из окна.

----------


## Туман в ёжике

Было вроде 1 раз. Мне было тогда лет 10, я видел как девушка спрыгнула вниз с 5 этажа. Упала в метрах 5 от меня.

----------


## Kinya

Один раз.  Давно..в детстве. Но до сих пор помню всё очень хорошо..ужасное зрелище..
Сидела я тогда у подруги в гостях..И вдруг мы крик услышали, а потом удар о землю. Прибежали родители, сказали нам никуда не выходить и шторы задёрнуть, а сами опять куда то ушли. Ну мы же любопытные, дети всё таки..в окно высунулись, а там скорая стоит..и врачи на каталке везут кого то..и всё одеяло это или что там в крови и вообще..
Позже милиция приходила, оказалось, женщина лет 30 вроде или около того, не помню..напилась сильно и с балкона упала..А может и специально прыгнула, кто её знает

----------


## В ожидании чуда

> Один раз.  Давно..в детстве. Но до сих пор помню всё очень хорошо..ужасное зрелище..
> Сидела я тогда у подруги в гостях..И вдруг мы крик услышали, а потом удар о землю. Прибежали родители, сказали нам никуда не выходить и шторы задёрнуть, а сами опять куда то ушли. Ну мы же любопытные, дети всё таки..в окно высунулись, а там скорая стоит..и врачи на каталке везут кого то..и всё одеяло это или что там в крови и вообще..
> Позже милиция приходила, оказалось, женщина лет 30 вроде или около того, не помню..напилась сильно и с балкона упала..А может и специально прыгнула, кто её знает


 Три года назад на моих глазах сосед застрелился. Частные дома... От него жена ушла, потому что бил. У него, как оказалось, было оружие(не знаю откуда). Я мимо проходила, дети маленькие с мячом играли, и случайно закинули во двор к тому самому соседу.. Сами бояться зайти, я думаю, зайду, спрошу, открываю  дверь ворот, он на крыльце стоит, с пистолетом в руках, у виска.. Хлопок..Упал.. У меня шок был..
А в детстве видела как муж свою жену ножом изрезал(13 ножевых ранений), случилось так, что он приревновал её, напился, скандал устроил, она вышла на улицу(поздно было, я в песочнице играла, бабушка рядом на лавочке сидела, вокруг почти никого). Она вышла, стоит возле подъезда..Выбегает он с диким матом, с ножом..и 13 раз ножиком её...

----------


## Princess...

Я не видела, как умирали люди, но много раз была на похоронах близких и знакомых .

----------


## Ирка

а мне говорили если посмотришь в глаза умирающему человеку то увидишь свою смерть интересно правда?

----------


## Kali-Ma

> а мне говорили если посмотришь в глаза умирающему человеку то увидишь свою смерть интересно правда?


 Бабушки у подъезда говорили?

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Бабушка умерла от рака.лучше бы я не видела этого.

----------


## Игорёк

деда видел за полчаса до смерти. Отца за день. И еще пару алкашей, за несколько дней. 
 Поэтому что касается алкашей, уже могу предположить когда примерно кому хана.

----------


## В ожидании чуда

Прабабушка умерла.. 5 июня... За три часа до смерти видела..

----------


## Nadia370

Я новенькая на Вашем форуме. Недавно травилась таблетками. В полусознании попала в больнице. Прокапали. Сейчас дома. Когда пила таблетки, поначалу было жудко страшно. Потом одну выпила, потом еще три, затем уже горсть. Пошла гулять. Я думала, что мало выпило. По-началу чувствовала себя хорошо. Но потом заболела печень, сердце закололо, закружилась голова. Через 40 минут поняла, что сознание теряю, а потом упала. На обочину. Заставила себя встать, но сделав 2 шага уже не могла идти. В полу сознании я села на землю. Ко мне подошли мои однокашники и стали мне помогать. Они подумали, что я пьяная, а потом увидели на осфальте таблетки и все поняли. Я уже еле соображала. Меня загрузили в машину скорой помощи и отвезли в больницу. Но когда я начала приходить в себя, то поняла, что не хочу жить.

----------


## Каин

Интересно написано, хоть и грустно.

----------


## Игорёк

ерунда какая-то*

----------


## pixiedcake

Однажды прямо на моих глазах человека насмерть сбила машина.. Его тело раза два подбросило в воздух, а потом коснулось при падении капота той злосчастной машины и откатилось вперед.. 
Жуткое зрелище.

----------


## kubik

Тем, кто хочет поглядеть на смерть, советую морг, зрелище незабываемое брррр.
В Москве можно посетить морг в мединституте (забыл как он называется), рядом с манежкой он находится, вход свободный.

----------


## Nadia370

Наверное, мерть можно не только увидеть, но и почувствовать.

----------


## бывшийкурильщик

Как её можно видеть? я не видел, трупы видал

----------


## Лазарус

друг умер у меня на руках

----------


## =( ^_^)=

Видел себя ангелом на том свете. Ощущалось как страдают без меня родные. Как хоронят на кладбище.
Я очнулся, в надежде что больше никогда не задумаюсь о самоубийстве.

----------


## Лазарус

> Я очнулся, в надежде что больше никогда не задумаюсь о самоубийстве.


 и в итоге оказался здесь..

----------


## Просто Ирина

Умирала несколько раз, до реанимации: утопление, истощение, замерзание, неудачный наркоз. Ничего хорошего в этом не нашла(, только ужас. Не дай Бог и врагу.

----------


## Einsamewolf

Хотел бы увидеть смерть

----------


## Лазарус

видение смерти заставляет очень многое понять..

----------


## Дмитрий_9

Пару раз чувствовал ее, очень интересное ощущение..нечеловеческое

----------


## Лилия

у меня мама на глазах умерла....остановилось сердце(

----------


## ГазНиколай

На моем счету 14 похорон. Выколупывал труп друга, с которым вчера еще пили водку, из-под камаза.

----------


## fuсka rolla

> На моем счету 14 похорон. Выколупывал труп друга, с которым вчера еще пили водку, из-под камаза.


 Зачем ты его выколупывал из-под камаза? Ты его выколупывал до приезда скорой? Это была твоя инициатива или тебя попросили помочь медикам?

----------


## ГазНиколай

> Зачем ты его выколупывал из-под камаза? Ты его выколупывал до приезда скорой? Это была твоя инициатива или тебя попросили помочь медикам?


 Я приехал на место происшествия, мусора подвезли свой труповоз(знаешь прицеп к мусорской легковушке), на месте были брат и папа моего друга, мусора подкатили жопой к трупу свой прицем и гворят мол родственики доставайте в прицем ега! Мы в шоке делали что нам сказали, это было жестока, я думал помру, сердечко колотилось как от передоза.

----------


## Викторыч

Почитал немного постов, ничего существенного не нашёл, решил зарегиться и сам написать. Многих интересует что там, по ту сторону. Ну, сложилось так что удалось всё же побывать. А до того момента самого мучал этот вопрос. Хотя теоритические знания были. И так, выход из тела. Первые секунды полёт во тьму. При том не низа ни верха нет. Времени также не существует. Секунда равнозначна миллионам лет. Понимаешь что находишься вне тела и даже вне реальности где обитал. Остановить процесс не представляется возможным. Мысль только одна. Либо назад возвратиться, либо ещё в какой мир (то что покидаешь этот мир осознаёшь), только бы не быть в этой тьме... вышел, походил по квартире, не понимая что произошло. Пол почему то был чем то подсвечен. Мысли те же о тех же проблемах что и при обычной жизни. Попытался включить свет (была ночь), но свет не загорелся. Пришёл в себя... посчитал что отключили электричество. Зажигаю светильник над кроватью. Загорелся... только тогда до меня дошло где побывал. В общем то отныне меня ни кому не в силах переубедить что жизни после смерти не существует.

----------

